

HP told some to pick b/t becoming contractors witho benefit or fired witho severance - ljk
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-hp-cut-more-workers-without-severance-2015-8

======
JoeAltmaier
Of course, in most right-to-work (right-to-fire) states this is legal. Its
only immoral.

Where I used to contract, they did layoffs the week before Christmas. Year
after year. That actually rose to the level of 'evil'.

------
sidcool
Another instance of Corporate cannibalism.

